# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Preventing Bad Breath

## herryjohn

How do i prevent Bad Breath ? Anyone know about this please help me.

----------


## herryjohn

31 views and nobody not know about this ?

----------


## Spud

chewing gum, toothpaste, water ... simples

----------


## herryjohn

> chewing gum, toothpaste, water ... simples


Chewing gum is good or bad for health ?

----------


## herryjohn

I couldn't found proper prevention of bad breath on this forum, so i went a dentist and asked him, he told me prevention as below :

Prevent bad breath by brushing your teeth and flossing twice a day.
Prevent bad breath by visit your dentist on a regular basis for a complete examination of your teeth and gums and thorough cleaning by the dental hygienist.
An easy way to prevent bad breath is to chew parsley after a meal. Parsley contains chlorophyll, a known breath freshener. 
Preventing bad breath from smoking is easy when you take the necessary steps to quit smoking.
Avoid foods known to cause bad breath such as garlic, onions, cabbage, certain spices, and coffee.    


dentist lady lake

----------


## davidsmith36

Attempt these basic strides to make your mouth feel crisp and clean. 

Brush and floss all the more regularly. Plaque, the sticky development on your teeth, gathers microbes that cause terrible breath. ... 

Flush your mouth out. ... 

Rub your tongue. ... 

Maintain a strategic distance from nourishments that sharp your breath.

----------

